# Tangalooma 17-21(ish) of december



## fishyman (Nov 27, 2007)

hey Tom's the name, im heading over to tangalooma to camp with my dad for a few days and i am going to be doing a bit of fishing from my outback around the wrecks mainly. any idea's on what i will catch around there and what sort of tackle do i need. i have a 1-3kg plastics rod with im thinking 8-10lb braid, i also have my BC spooled with 22lb spiderwire incase there some bigger stuff there.

just curious what tackle, what fish, what techniques and if there is any good spots near tangalooma i can get to in my outback.

one last thing anyone gonna be over there in the next few days?? might be able to catch up for a yak and a fish.

ill post a report when i get back.

tight lines
Tom


----------



## fishyman (Nov 27, 2007)

thank you for the reply i will keep that in mind.

thank you very much

Tight Lines
Tom


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

You can catch just about anything around the wrecks at the right time, Ive even seen a whale and here calf cruise through between the wrecks and beach. :shock:.....but you'll probably need bigger gear to catch them. 8) :lol:

The best time to fish is the top of the tide or the bottom of the tide, early morning or late afternoon. The current rips through any other time making it hard to peddle. Also snorkelers and lots of boats tend to spook the fish. You can try a little further south or north to get away from boats and snorkelers.

Good luck and let us know how you go.


----------



## fishyman (Nov 27, 2007)

awesome thanks,

haha myabe i should take my bow mounted harpoon....  just kidding. yeah i saw a whale there last time i went over i didnt do any fishing that time.

yeah i think ill only be fishing early morning late arvo as i have jut got my L plates and am going to be doing a bit of driving practice.

thans for the advice and ill definetly post a report when i come back.

Tight Lines
Tom


----------

